# windows explorer ver 8 out of memory line 17



## tremmor

My wife is set on just using this program. I checked support at microsoft, google but just comes up with thousands of links and looked at quite a few but did not find error for line 17. she was just going to a forum home page and gets the error. Im thinking its related to the forum home page. She has 3 gig ram. using XP Pro. Any ideas? 
thanks

I plan on looking at her system later but thought i would ask.

She says she can get in the forum and goes into her
account settings and gets the error. clicks ok then gets in.


----------



## johnb35

What forum are we talking about tremmor?

What kind of toolbars, add-ons is she using?  Got the latest versions of flash and java?


----------



## tremmor

i got it fixed johnb i did both updates and its working.
it was a site for woman talk. family, housekeeping raising kids etc. 
thats what she does. 

thanks


----------

